# Chroma mit aura ?



## zerrocool88 (24. August 2017)

Hallo leute 


Ich habe mir eine razer mamba tournament edition gekauft die RGB unterstützt. Jetzt möchte ich das meine Maus genau so leuchtet wie mein pc jedoch finde ich nichts wie ich das machen kann. Ich habe ein Asus ROG Strix Z270F Board was aura nutzt.


----------



## Shizuki (24. August 2017)

Das geht nur wenn du auch eine Asus ROG Tastatur/Maus hättest.
Aura von Asus und Razer Synapse lässt sich nicht synchronisieren.


----------



## zerrocool88 (24. August 2017)

ach schade egal dann geht sie zurück und ich bestelle mir mal die Gladius 2 ^^


----------



## JackA (25. August 2017)

Ist sowieso die bessere Maus


----------



## zerrocool88 (25. August 2017)

Ich bin mal gespannt sie kommt wohl erst am montag ^^.. Wie sieht es denn aus mit aura tastaturen ? müssen die auch von asus sein? da bleibt einem ja eigentlich nur die claymore..,.


----------



## JackA (25. August 2017)

Natürlich müssen sie und Asus Tastaturen sind nicht mal empfehlenswert.
Tja ja, wenn man dieses RGB Klimbims unbedingt benötigt, dann bleibt die Qualität auf der Strecke.


----------



## zerrocool88 (29. August 2017)

Um ehrlich zusein habe ich nicht damit gerechnet das Asus auch NUR Asus unterstützt das ärgert mich jetzt auch ein wenig. Sieht natürlich nur schön schei**e aus wenn Board,GPU,RAM und Maus schön zusammen leuchten und die Tastatur in völlig Verschiedenen Farben xD.... 

Da bleibt mir ja Nichts anderes übrig.


----------



## JackA (29. August 2017)

Abwarten, diese RGB Steuerung steht ja erst in den Kinderschuhen. Das Verlangen danach ist groß und da wird sich sicher in absehbarer Zeit sehr viel tun.
Auch wird die Claymore nicht die einzige RGB Mecha von Asus bleiben.


----------

